# Faux Wood and Marble



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Some old and new faux wood and marble. I used some different mediums including oil, acrylic, powdered pigment, and a fast drying waterbase product. Some panels are around two feet or so while other ones are up to 8 ft tall. 

Michael Tust


----------

